# AIr play



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai un apple tv, mais jarrive pas à lire la musique de mon ipad 2 vers l'apple tv.
IL y a des sites internet qui on la fonction air play mais jarrive pas non plus à faire passer la musique sur l'apple tv


----------



## Herugul (18 Mai 2013)

Déjà, est-ce que ton ipad trouve ton Apple TV ?
Est-ce que le périphérique connecté à l'Apple TV est allumé ? Si oui il te suffit d'appuyer sur le bouton AirPlay sur ton ipad et de choisir l'Apple TV.


----------

